# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Τα πάντα για τις αντιμικροβιακές ουσίες και τη χρήση τους

## jk21

ενα πολυ χρησιμο αρχειο για τους αντιμικροβιακους παραγοντες -δραστικες ουσιες των φαρμακων ,ειδικα αν ειναι αδυνατη η βοηθεια γιατρου σε ασθενειες των πτηνων μας (που θα ηταν το ιδανικο)

*πηγη*  http://www.virbac.gr/p-virbacgrpubgr...icroviakaN.pdf

----------

